# Database Discussions > Sybase >  does that extension file is sybase???

## monoMan

i 've files of old database work with a program on "DOS"

I don't know what database engine it work with

The extension is ".FD" , ".VW" and ".SLP"

I want to know how to open those files to get the data & save it on Excel file to work with it on a new database engin...

urgently ... quickly replay ... source program that read my file is recomended....

thaks for your time...

----------


## monoMan

All this views and there is no replay...

does n't any one who know any solution or anything about my problem????????????????


still waiting...   :Frown:

----------

